# Naxcel



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Can I give a goat Naxcel? What dosage? Will it treat runny nose and cough? Can you give a goat benedryl. DVM Mommy, will it help dry up the runny nose or is it toxic?

I have treated with Corid, Excenell, Sulfa. She's still coughing. Some days she doesn't cough and I think she's getting better. Then we have a damp day and she's coughing again. She had scouring. That has stopped. She has normal feces now. I't just really worries me every time I see her coughing. She has a good appetite and seems to be growing fine with no other problems. Her hooves are at the point where they need their first clipping aleady.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Naxcel is Excenell...one is just ready to use vs mixing up....Yes on the benydryl...I use the kids dose on the bottle, banamine can help and I prefer Nuflor over Naxcel.

P


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use antibiotics unless they are congested with the cough, I do take temps so I know when a temp is starting to rise, and then I put them on antibiotic. I would choose to use naxcel 1cc per 50 pounds since she is only coughing I would just use it once a day for 5 days. On day 6 pull out all the rest of the naxcel into syringes and freeze.

Benedryl is fine to try also, but an antihistime is better with an expectorant.

But biggy is to figure out why. Take a fecal in, see if she is coughing from worms....do you have snails on your place? Why not just put her on a sulfa like dimethox 40% 5 days at 1cc per 10 pounds and keep her 1cc per 5 pounds for 16 days. Sulfa's are excellent for kids with bacterial pnemonia and this would also make sure you treated for cocci in her.

Also make sure you are worming adquately, if she is living on ground that your other goats are living on than she needs to be wormed with Cydectin likely. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> do you have snails on your place? Vicki


Talk to me Vicki...I have LOTS of snails...

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They are the life cycle for lots of problems, lungworm which cause cough, liver flukes which cause blood loss...it's really amazing when you start studying how many things are living part of the life in something else...like you can't have menengial worm if you don't have white tail deer out here...if you don't have fleas tapes are a non issue...course out here if you don't have good dogs you can't have goats so that one is a catch 22. vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

There are snails in moist places along the streams. I'm giving her Sulfamethesone right now. I last wormed everybody with Cydectin. I was going to use Ivermec Plus this next time.

That is what is just bugging me to death. WHY is she coughing? None of the other girls is even remotely ill in any way. I'm going to remove her from the barn if she keeps this up. Maybe it is mechanical irritation because she is so close to the floor and the dust flies up in her face. (it is dusly in my barn/dirt floor) I'm going to get a playpen and put her on the front porch or something.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sulfamethesone..

Is that Sulmet? Make sure you know the dosage it is nearly 1cc per pound of body weight orally for 5 days. It's why I don't recommend it.

3 ounces per 100 pounds of body weight and that is a calf dose! I don't have it here but isn't that what the directions say? Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a small calf bolus. 2 of these boluses per 100 pounds for a calf. It's the only Sulfa I could get locally. I tried to get into a vet Thurs and Fri, no luck. But the scouring stopped and her nose dried up, so I thought I was out of the woods. The dosage for her weight is about an 8th of the calf bolus. It's all I got. I'm going to bring her in the house until Monday if she's still coughing. She had stopped and her nose was completely dry. Then this morning her nose is running again and she's coughing. I can switch her bottle back to a lamb bar. Maybe she's inhaling milk. I checked her palate. It's good. My son used to inhale milk when he was a baby and made the most awful sounds when he was nursing (the milk came out too fast for his swallower) I wonder if this has anything to do with it? She coughs worse after her bottle, then gets better for a while.

I also have flies like crazy all in the barn. I put out some Quick Bayt for that.

Why I asked about the Naxcel is because I mentioned to the cowboy while we were visiting (after the rodeo) that I had this little goat who was coughing and I wanted to know if I could give her Benedryl (he works as a vet tech sometimes) And he gave me this whole bottle of Naxcel powder. I have no sterile water though.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is good to do prevention for liver flukes and easy as well but just because you have snails does not mean you have the type that is needed to complete the life cycle of liver flukes- 

Completion of the life cycle of the liver fluke requires the presence of a lymnaeid snail which serves as the intermediate host. Only two species of snails, Lymnaea cubensis and Pseudosuccinea columnella, are capable of fluke transmission. These snails are not found in or near large bodies of permanent water or on dry land. They prefer soils with a neutral pH and thus are not commonly found where soils are acid. Ideal habitat for these snails is water-saturated soil in poorly drained pastures, irrigation ditches, and around springs with neutral soils.

I must be confused- I use Sulmet 12.5% at a rate of 1 cc per 5 pounds the first day and 1cc per 10 pounds the following 4 days every 21 days till they are over 4 months old and they are eating a lot of a cocci pellet as well. I have from none to 5 eggs per fecal with this method. At this rate I am never giving more than 12 cc before we are so dry that there are none even without treatment and the kids are weaned at about 60 pounds. 

If you have AC on - bringing her in the house would be a big shock and then putting her back out again even worse. This could aggravate any respiratory complication.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I felt so. That's why I said I would put a pen for her on the shaded front porch first. She does more coughing around when she has her bottle.

I gave her a bottle a while ago and did a little percussion on her chest, as we sometimes do for physical therapy for congested people to bring up phlegm. She coughed up a little stuff. Not much.

Neutral soils which are not well drained with natural springs huh? Oh boy am I in trouble. These snails, are they round or do they have a turban-shaped shell. We have both in the stream and damp areas.

We have clay soil which is neutral to slightly alkaline. A lot of clay, or silty soil. Oak and hicory trees and leaf litter in the woods. We water the goats with those big black plastic stock tanks. You know how they hate to walk in mud or water. They rarely will walk to the pond to drink because they have to go through the muddy, spring areas to get to the pond, unless they go around the pond and come up from the other direction as the cattle do. That is out of sight of the house, and they don't like being out of sight of the house. Fraidy-cat does.

When they go out to pasture they usually stay on the higher, rocky or dry parts of the pasture, not that I have never seen them go get a drink from the stream in the low places. The stream is there during wet weather and dries up when it is dry.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I live in the piney woods of East Texas and we know we have liverflukes. But like on another forum where the gal insists that you can NOT see flukes on fecal, you can here. Is there anyway there are different species of liver flukes like there is lungworms? Because what some folks know, or read has nothing to do with what we know at the farm. We had LOTS of goats die of liverflukes about 3 years ago, on the forum, on other forums and all around me, it was the first most knew about liverflukes and started using Ivermetin Plus....diagnosed on fecal.

1cc per 10 pounds is for the dimethox 40%. It doesn't make sense with that mg/kg that a 12.5% could possible be the same. Even though it is another form of sulfa. I would fecal, use it and see, because you would have nearly a clear slide with sulfa's, because it kills all lifecycles, unlike Corid.

I know that is the Sulmet dosage on many sites, course they aren't on sites of those who fecal and use it successfully.

Linda, is this a sustained release bolus? If not you can grind it up and give it like a normal sulfa, I would just be really worried since 99% of the time when you have symptoms that you are giving it is cocci in kids. When you don't give enough sulfa, it works well enough to alleviate symptoms but the symptoms are right back when the blood level of the drug drops.

There isn't a really good way of even guessing how much of a bolus to use since all you have in front of you is cattle information, so although she wieghs 1/16th of what a calf does, she may need 5 times more than a calf because of how the drug is dosed. Plus you would have to give them everyday for the whole 5 days.

They used to make the calf-span bolus that was sulfa in a lamb size, but we had to poke 2 of them things down the goatlings, not only ouch on the fingers but what a pain that was.

Order your stuff through Jeffers, it's worth it compared to local prices even if you don't buy 50$ worth of stuff to get free shipping. Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I do grind it up and put it in her bottle. She takes the whole bottle, no problem. No way I can get her to swallow that big pill.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to use the same as Buckrun but after being able to do my own fecals I found out quick it wasn't working here. 
Linda if this were me I would be getting some demetox 40% and use the dosage in the worm and cocci new section. right now I would be giving this little gal benedryl and VIT C You may find that moving her out of the barn is the best thing you ever did as dust can be the culprit. OH and I would also give her a shot or two of BoSe.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess I need to change to chambered slides for more obvious cocci counts before abandoning the sulmet. My weights are good but want that big barrel forever!

Lee


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:down :down :down :down

I feel so stupid. I didn't order anything yet because I was sure I was going to get stuff from the vet. Then the weekend came and now I'm still here with a coughing goat. She has no fever. She has a good apetite, she is not scouring. She just has this nagging cough and I don't like it. She coughed like this on the way home from TX. I treated her, she seemed to get better. Then it's back to coughing again. I treat her again, she gets better. I think, well, then it's ok we didn't get anything from the vet. Her nose is dry, she stopped scouring, she stopped coughing, I got it licked. Then this morning, runny nose and cough again. It got damp and rainy overnight.

I am hurting so bad for my other misadventures, and my baby is sick and I feel like giving up. But it's milking time. So I guess I'll milk.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I never noticed her cough until I switched her to the carrier that I have kept stored in my dusty barn. Or maybe the A/C in the pick-up gave her a cold? Maybe she's allergic to the LGD. :crazy Hmmm. This was just after I gave her a bottle instead of using the lamb bar and I think she aspirated a little milk. I guess I ought to rig up a one kid lamb bar for future use when I buy kids who are on a lamb bar. I brought a lamb bar nipple with a hypodermic needle to let air back in the bottle. I should have used that nipple instead of the regular bottle nipples. Maybe she aspirates a bit every time she has a bottle? That's bad. I guess I'll get to work on a one kid lamb bar. A pop bottle that's tall and a hole with the nipple. I'll try it.

Shouldn't the Ivermec Plus take care of lung worms and liver flukes?

Yeah, we had a chapter on paracitology in Zoology class. It is surprising how many obligate hosts are in the life cycle of many paracites. And when you take one host away you break the cycle. We rid much of the U.S. of Malaria by spraying mosquitoes early in the last century.

I'll make a pen for her on the porch under my bedroom window and close the dog off the porch. I hope he won't tear all the screen off the porch.

The enclosed back porch would be better, but I'll have to sleep in the back bedroom to hear her. It isn't just screen, it's closed in with corrogated fiberglass panels. she'd not even get damp back there and the floor is decking which will drain. It's 3 feet above the ground and dry, and well ventilated.

:lightbubl Hey.....I know where my new baby room is gonna be.   I don't know how DH will take to my having bedding and goat wetness on his decking. He sprays is every Summer with Thompson's wood treatment to keep it from rotting.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Linda have you taken her temp?


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Normal temp. No runny nose today. Just a little cough when she took her bottle. (Ellsie does that too and so does Legolas) Healthy appetite, and no scouring. I'm being a mother hen with this kid. I wrapped her in a blanket and sat in the rocking chair and watched a movie with her last night. She snuggles my neck and slept on a pillow on my lap with me scratchng her head. She's gained 2 more pounds this week.

My DH will not allow me to set the thermostat below 82 in my house anyway. (it's cooler than that outside at night, but more humid) I still have to get my hair wet, have both a ceiling fan and a box fan on me to be cool enough to sleep. My room is furthest from the A/C. One of these days I think I'll turn the back porch into HIS sleeping room, the ol' hothouse flower, and turn my thermostat below 80, like to 78 or something. Then maybe I'll sleep well. Maybe I'll start fixing all his food with cayenne and he might have hot flashes too. :rofl

We have a super delux attic fan. We can open all the windows and turn that baby on and it sucks all the hot air out of the house at night and brings in the cool night air. But I can't suck the hot air out of his room. I'm "freezing him to death."

To be fair, I have to take thyroid replacement medicine and it raises my "normal" body temperature about a degree above "normal." So I AM HOT! My doctor told me that before they had a test (the TSH) to measure how well your thyroid medicine was working they used to gauge how well it was working by how much it raised your basal body temperature. Whatever! It stinks! :sigh Before we knew I my thyroid was failing I used to sit outside on the deck a lot to warm up, even in the hottest heat of Summer.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think you are overthinking this little doe I sure wouldn't put her on antibiotics.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

May be. She's just the nicest doe I own right now (in the flesh and on paper) And I just want to make sure she stays healthy and grows to her full potential. It would be such a shame if she didn't because I messed something up, and I wouldn't be able to face Vicki. She has been so nice, letting me buy this kid.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

The only coughing she did today was right after her bottle. (all my kids do that when they finish a bottle) and when she was eating some dry food. She needed a drink or something. I could feel the little pellets in her throat. I wasn't sure if she was trying to cough them back up to chew them or going to get them swallowed. I think she was trying to cough them up to chew them some more.

Man, I hover over this kid as if I gave birth to her. Maybe I ought to leave her be a goat for a few hours? :blush2


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Update: Hot Chick is doing fine. Her little ol' barrel is beginning to pop out there <excitement!> She's getting almost too large to manage her napping on my lap, she's so long. She's taller too. Obviously growing. I accidentall pilled a twig off the rose bush, pulling the honeysuckle vines off it. Hot Chick and Ellsie ate it right up like candy. Life is good here. dance:


----------

